
Ask HN: Sales people who can sell our SaaS application prototype? - albtop
Me and my partner have build a prototype of a SaaS application. What is the best way to talk to potential customers, we are not good sales people. Any advice?
======
ddingus
Sales people are driven by money. Give them something to sell, such as minimum
viable product.

